# Therapy?



## Birdy (Aug 14, 2014)

I've been wondering about this for a while now, but I'm not sure what to do. A while ago (a month or two, maybe) I started therapy for my social anxiety, but only for three weeks because that's what my parents' insurance would pay for. They've been wondering if I want to try going again, and part of me does, but I'm wondering if I really need it. I know I have anxiety problems (I can function normally for the most part but I have no friends, can barely make conversation and can't even think about the future without getting depressed or panicky) but I keep getting the feeling that I'm just coddling myself or wasting my parents' money on something I should fix myself. How do you know if you need therapy? I've tried it, but as previously stated it was only for three sessions so it wasn't long enough to see if it really worked. I'm not sure what to do. :|


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm good question most people would say go for it, it can only help but I would really try to improve on your own first like try to push yourself daily. Face some of your fears, that is what helped me. I did therapy for over a year.......didn't help me.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

That's some really crappy insurance. Three weeks of therapy is worthless. If you want to try a cheaper option first, look for an anxiety support group. The social interaction of the group may help more than therapy and they all know what you're going through.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I found that the important thing with therapy is to make sure you find the right therapist and that one to one was far more helpful than in a group. Couldn't help cracking jokes in group therapy.

For me, I found a lot of the stuff we talked about was irrelevant but in each session there were one or two bits of advice or discussion that were extremely useful not only at the time but still today and going forward.


----------

